# My battery-operated Thomas Track Master / Pla Rail & Wooden Railroad layouts



## Dusty Railways (8 mo ago)

I reconfigure and make changes to these layouts on a daily basis. It's something I greatly enjoy. A few months or so ago, I picked up a battery powered train that runs on AA batteries on wooden train track out of curiosity, and then I found Thomas Track Master and Pla Rail trains at the local thrift store. I've been hooked on them ever since. I know it's not quite the same as the realistic HO scale and O scale railroads My dad and I would build each year for the holidays, but it fits into my budget and I'm enjoying it a lot. I've added several of these trains and many of their tracks to my collection. Anyway, here's a few photos and videos of the various layouts I've built. 

Track Master Train Track Layout Wooden Railroad Layout


----------



## Ron045 (Feb 11, 2016)

Glad you are having fun. That's what it's all about.


----------

